
Skewer Hyperboloids - colinprince
http://www.georgehart.com/skewers/skewer-hyperboloid.html
======
ahazred8ta
he has quite a portfolio of mathematical objects
[http://www.georgehart.com/rp/rp.html](http://www.georgehart.com/rp/rp.html)

